# Pain



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYIThis is good as its on pain and emotions and aspects of the whole body.webmdMind-Body-Pain Connection: How Does It Work? Pain experts Brenda Bursh, Ph.D., Michael Joseph, M.D., and Lonnie Zeltzer, M.D., discuss the way that the mind and body affect, and are affected by, pain. http://my.webmd.com/content/article/1700.50465


----------

